# Camy Divers Watch



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

A New Old Stock Camy Divers Watch.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats a beauty , I like that a lot :thumbs_up:


----------



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice, looks very 1970s


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm a bit obsessed with Camy. This is an electronic model which I recently started up. I have a few different Camys which are all around the seventies I believe.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I do have one Camy in the collection Eta cal:2789 The photo doesn't really do the vivid purple dial justice unfortunately


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

I like it. Very stylish and a combination that I've never seen.


----------

